# A video from the 9/12 gathering in DC



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

It is videos like this that the rest of the country sees .... that helps them form opinions about what the "average" protester is like. This video is simply an average cross section of attendees.

I'm sure it isn't completely representative of everyone who feels dissatisfaction at the current state of affairs, but simply listen to what they are "trying" to say... note that they are not prodded in any way, they are simply talking as they wish about why they are there, or what they feel.

Listen to how the kids try expressing themselves.

It's almost ten minutes long, it's horrifying, and it's amazing to me. These sad people are not naturally stupid, they are intentionally stupid and willfully ignorant. They are intoxicated on the feelings of "righteous indignation". Its every bit as addictive as the most dangerous recreational drugs. And like most addicts they will only overcome the addiction by themselves. Pointing out their lies and ignorance won't change them.

Watch their faces when the interviewer gives them a fact that belies their belief.

Its like he popped their balloon.

But don't worry.... they will forget that silly fact in less than a minute.

You should watch it. I'll say no more. You can draw your own conclusions.

I know I did.






-Ryan


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That video just showed the ignorance of a few people. There are people like that on both sides. Go to any college campus and you will find democrats just as ignorant and clueless about what is going on. This video is like the polls, you can make your poll or interviews slant toward what ever you want it to.

R Y A N, this was a very poor attempt in trying to prove that people on right are ignorant, there are people like that on both sides. I thought you were smarter then this but I guessed, but in my mind you have the same IQ as the people in the video.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Right at the end of the video when it talks about the "greed of the right wings". Why is it greed when a working man wants to keep the money he earned and not "share the wealth" with someone who doesn't work? Health Care is not a right, its a choice. There are already state programs for health care, then aren't the best but they get the job done. Its just that people want the greatest health care coverage but don't want to pay for it.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> That video just showed the ignorance of a few people. There are people like that on both sides. Go to any college campus and you will find democrats just as ignorant and clueless about what is going on. This video is like the polls, you can make your poll or interviews slant toward what ever you want it to.
> 
> R Y A N, this was a very poor attempt in trying to prove that people on right are ignorant, there are people like that on both sides. I thought you were smarter then this but I guessed, but in my mind you have the same IQ as the people in the video.


:lol:

BL... buddy... please.

That video represents a guy walking thru the crowd with a microphone and camera.

There are not people like that on both sides. Liberals are not known for being willfully ignorant of facts. :lol: They might be considered to be misguided.. but willfully stupid... not a chance.

This video has no slant BL. It is American people who attended the rally giving their opinions. Learn the difference. It is a powerful example of representative Americans, and how they believe things preached to them in the media.

BL I'm not trying to prove anything. I simply posted a video. You can take what you want from it, but I'm offering no judgement.

And I'm not especially concerned with your perception of my IQ. I think that can be determined by the masses based upon my long history of posts.

Thanks for participating.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just a walk on the beach into a crowd.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

R y a n said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > That video just showed the ignorance of a few people. There are people like that on both sides. Go to any college campus and you will find democrats just as ignorant and clueless about what is going on. This video is like the polls, you can make your poll or interviews slant toward what ever you want it to.
> ...


That just goes to show your ignorance. Again the pot is calling the kettle black.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


must. resist. urge. to. reply.

so. close.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You know, I try to stay away from personal stuff on here, but I really get irked by someone continously posting material, then broadly painting everyone remotely linked to that as stupid. Kind of like trolling, as per the wikipedia definition = In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion

Did the interviewer talk to 400 people and pick out the 15 most ignorant amongst them? Probably, just like any of the youtube's I posted.

The original post goes to the mindset of the poster, enough said.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I take it that your ignorace has prevented you from watching the video's that southdakotabearsfans posted. Here's a recap on them. They picked people asked them simple questions everyone should know before they vote and not one could answer them. Guess what, they were all Obama supports, they just listened to what the media told them.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

SDBearfan... I appreciate those videos... they are in line with this discussion.

Now let's examine the differences...

Which group is being militant? Which group has a higher likelihood of committing an actionable offense like assassination?

I see one group being passionate about voting for an election because it represents some form of change in their lives, or in their previous Presidential election choices... I see the other group being completely ignorant to basic civics, history, and dictionary definitions of important debates that caused them to actually travel to DC to protest something, many of which appeared to have gone based on false pretenses...

Discuss....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> You know, I try to stay away from personal stuff on here, but I really get irked by someone continously posting material, then broadly painting everyone remotely linked to that as stupid. Kind of like trolling, as per the wikipedia definition = In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion
> 
> Did the interviewer talk to 400 people and pick out the 15 most ignorant amongst them? Probably, just like any of the youtube's I posted.


Isn't that precisely what I said in my original posting? Do you even read my disclaimer to that very fact? :eyeroll:

Try keeping up


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> I take it that your ignorace has prevented you from watching the video's that southdakotabearsfans posted. Here's a recap on them. They picked people asked them simple questions everyone should know before they vote and not one could answer them. Guess what, they were all Obama supports, they just listened to what the media told them.


BL...

-edit.

Nevermind.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I saw people doing nothing wrong at all. Using their first amendment rights, and yes that includes the right to have very stupid and inflammatory signs that are repugnant at the least.

Would you be the person to decide what is and isn't allowed in free speech?

Personally, I really saw absolutely nothing that could be construed as militant. Were there some militant signs, maybe, but the same can be said for every single march on Washington the last 20 years in the least.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

R y a n said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I try to stay away from personal stuff on here, but I really get irked by someone continously posting material, then broadly painting everyone remotely linked to that as stupid. Kind of like trolling, as per the wikipedia definition = In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion
> ...


Discuss what, they voted and didn't even know what the man stood for, it was only "CHANGE", change from what, what change, and they couldn't even answer that in either video. Like I said before, unless all footage taken was shown in mine and your own videos, the only thing they mean is that there are very stupid people out there that know absolutely nothing about whats happening in the world or this country.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> I saw people doing nothing wrong at all. Using their first amendment rights, and yes that includes the right to have very stupid and inflammatory signs that are repugnant at the least.
> 
> Would you be the person to decide what is and isn't allowed in free speech?
> 
> Personally, I really saw absolutely nothing that could be construed as militant. Were there some militant signs, maybe, but the same can be said for every single march on Washington the last 20 years in the least.


I never said anyone was doing one thing wrong. That was not my point. Let them gather and talk and protest until they are blue in the face. Great to see them exercising their 1st amendment right to free speech. That isn't the point of this thread.

All it takes is one person who is not completely sane, ideologically driven, and egged on by the "support" they perceive receiving, to take it a few small steps further.

And no SDBearfan... the previous marches are not nearly as militant against the President as these have been... they may have been angry about something.. but never like this.. never against a President for so many vague reasons that they can't quite explain...

Other marches have been unified in their focus of dissent. They all had a unifying rallying point against a specific bill, law, social cause.

These do not.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes they do Ryan have a unifed protest!!!!!! Ignorance and arrogance in the WH!
And like it or not it is relavent!!!!!!!! You just made it so!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg-ofjXr ... r_embedded


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Ryan, you can spin it any way you like, you are still hinting around at squashing the people's right to lawfully assemble and freedom of speech. Not a single person was found trying to do anything like what you are insinuating, otherwise it would have been all over the major networks. And the only way you can get to what you are hinting at is by stopping all free speech as something someone says might influence somebody somewhere to do something bad.

And really? You come here and try to claim something like that, after the 8 years of the hate and venom spewed by most of the national media, hollywood elites and the like against bush, people talking outright about shooting him, or hoping he was assassinated? Come on, I know you know better and expect more.

The country as a whole is rejecting the socialist agenda of the current administration. Get over it.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Yes they do Ryan have a unifed protest!!!!!! Ignorance and arrogance in the WH!
> And like it or not it is relavent!!!!!!!! You just made it so!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?Ronsattemptatdistraction


Ron.

I already split this video off on to its own thread earlier. Reposting this link simply indicates you do not intend on remaining on topic, and would rather hijack the thread and take it off course.

I would ask that the admins/mods for politics remove future attempts at similar actions on your part.

Consider this a polite request.

Thank you.

-Ryan


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

R y a n said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > I saw people doing nothing wrong at all. Using their first amendment rights, and yes that includes the right to have very stupid and inflammatory signs that are repugnant at the least.
> ...


The social cause is the national debt - health care, stimulus, ARRA, etc. its all about the benjamins and people not wanting to pay for this type of stuff. That is the unifying single issue. People are not stupid as a whole and know that taxes are going to go through the roof if this isn't stopped.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> Ryan, you can spin it any way you like, you are still hinting around at squashing the people's right to lawfully assemble and freedom of speech. Not a single person was found trying to do anything like what you are insinuating, otherwise it would have been all over the major networks. And the only way you can get to what you are hinting at is by stopping all free speech as something someone says might influence somebody somewhere to do something bad.
> 
> And really? You come here and try to claim something like that, after the 8 years of the hate and venom spewed by most of the national media, hollywood elites and the like against bush, people talking outright about shooting him, or hoping he was assinated? Come on, I know you know better and expect more.
> 
> The country as a whole is rejecting the socialist agenda of the current administration. Get over it.


No I am not. I would hope you understand perfectly that the people in that video say things that speak volumes about Joe Q Public who believes as they do.

This video speaks to general ignorance of basic facts. I said what I thought there. It goes much deeper than some radical in the crowd. It speaks to an average opinion of an average person in that video in general, and if they have those beliefs, combined with their vast grasp of the concepts they protest... it speaks to my original thoughts.

I'll restate my original thread for you to keep my point narrowly defined, as I'm sure others would like to twist my words and ignore the point I'm trying to make.



> *
> These sad people are not naturally stupid, they are intentionally stupid and willfully ignorant. They are intoxicated on the feelings of "righteous indignation". Its every bit as addictive as the most dangerous recreational drugs. And like most addicts they will only overcome the addiction by themselves. Pointing out their lies and ignorance won't change them.
> 
> Watch their faces when the interviewer gives them a fact that belies their belief.
> ...


Listen to their words and not mine. Draw your own conclusions without any analysis by me.

'nuff said.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Why thank you Ryan!!!!! The point of the second post was that you stated they did not have a unified reason!



> Other marches have been unified in their focus of dissent. They all had a unifying rallying point against a specific bill, law, social cause.


The Pres, policy on taxes, HC and spending are what they where there for. Not everyone came for the exact same reason, but all of the above where represented with many people feeling all of them and other reasons as well rallied them to come forward and protest the actions taking place and the agenda!!!

The video underscores exactly what it is that has them worked up!!

Just as his latest comments about not knowing how much money ACORN gets from the Fed, or his claims of not adding to the debt, do we need to go farther. It must be hard to grasp that it is not one single issue, but a multitude of issues that have people upset. People who have never protested anything in their lives before! Now couple that with the generation of former protesters who are now in their 50's and 60's that marched against the Vietnam war! You might think most of them would be for Nobama's policy's but the reality is that those hippies grew up, got jobs, saved, and now see the direction of this nation going a way they do not like.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Like I said before, I can interview 1000 people and find 20 that will say the sky is falling, or something else stupid for that matter. That's what it was, no more, no less.

And I will restate my opinion. The only thing that your youtube posting, and mine mean is that there are a lot of people out there that don't know jack diddly squat.

The difference is, you are associating those 20 they found to the average person involved with this movement (tea party). Painting all with a broad brush. Kind of like paiting all involved with the civil rights movement with the militant black panthers, white supremist and the like.

That would be no different than if I made the claim that anyone whom voted for obama had IQ's of 50 or less, and then trotted out a youtube video to supposedly prove it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I would ask that the admins/mods for politics remove future attempts at similar actions on your part.
> 
> Consider this a polite request.


Thanks for the "polite" request. I see Ron's post as perfectly in line with the subject so I "politely decline" the request.

I got back from an elk hunt last night and have not gone through all the posts yet. Ron if you have not already done so feel free to repost that video.

I think that first video was a lot like Jay Walking. You have to look for idiots. Not everyone can be as stupid as the ones we see on Jay Leno, nor are the people at the Tea Party gatherings that stupid. If your really bought into it ----- well, there is a sucker born every minute.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

another thread by the censor troll :lol: :lol:


----------

